# Embarrassing habits!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was wondering what your Chis embarrassing habits are? Anything that makes you blush, groan, or just laugh?

Toby tries to sniff butts. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Emmie always poops on her walks! I usually only take one poo bag but this morning she pooped twice. Of course I'd already tied the bag so was quite difficult to pick up second pile. 

Thank goodness they're small lol!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Axle loves his teddy bear a little too much. He used to hump it all the time but I think he lost the urge after he had the snip because he hardly ever does it anymore but he loves to lick it's crotch, nowhere else, just the crotch - weird.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Bacchus won't stop humping the cat. What I don't get is why the cat (neutered male) lets him?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sometimes Gemma holds in her poop while we are walking but you can visually see that she has to go. That's especially attractive when we are downtown in front of tons of people and she is walking with her tail sky high and there's a little turd trying to pop out of her bum, LOL. Sometimes she also decides to poop right in the middle of the street or the sidewalk where cars are trying to drive or people are walking so everyone has to stop or go around her. Then I have to bend over and pick it up in front of everyone. Very nice.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL Bambi does that too! 
Harley tries to hump dogs he meets on walks, but only really big male ones. Bambi likes to scoot her bottom on the floor at other peoples houses, never at home, just when we are out. Plus she did a poo in a shop once.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a great thread. The descriptions are making me laugh. Mine used to hump a dalmation doll she had, twice the size of her, but she doesn't really do that anymore.

It is also embarassing is when people she doesnt know say "Oh how cute she is" and ask to pet her and I have to say "no" because she will squint up her nose and growl or snap. But shes so cute!!?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody likes to sniff his butt. Just randomly he will turn around and give it a sniff. Dumb! So I decided to teach him a trick. When he would do it I'd say 'WHERE'S YOUR BUTT?' and then praise like crazy. So now he's almost got it down. He'll just be walking around and I'll say "where's your butt?" and he stops and turns around and sticks his nose on it. HA HA HA. What can I say, we are weird.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

a. Licking of private parts.
b. Barking at anything and everything that passes by our house's front windows. This includes running back and forth to check out the view of the intruder(s) from every front window, and proudly announcing his surveillance results to us.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx has a toe fetish! I do not know what it is about toes but he loves them. Whenever he meets someone without shoes on the first thing he goes for is there toes. He listens if I tell him no but I have never figured out why he loves toes so much. It doesn't matter if the person is standing or sitting down he finds a way to get to their toes. If they have shoes on then he will lick the toes of the shoe.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

licking his bits and humping his brothers head lol. :toothy9:


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

Licking his private parts! And then trying to lick me, LOL


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's so funny all the silly/gross things our cute, love able little monsters do. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody likes to sniff his butt. Just randomly he will turn around and give it a sniff. Dumb! So I decided to teach him a trick. When he would do it I'd say 'WHERE'S YOUR BUTT?' and then praise like crazy. So now he's almost got it down. He'll just be walking around and I'll say "where's your butt?" and he stops and turns around and sticks his nose on it. HA HA HA. What can I say, we are weird.


That is so funny! What an amazing trick! We so need a video of that!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx has a toe fetish! I do not know what it is about toes but he loves them. Whenever he meets someone without shoes on the first thing he goes for is there toes. He listens if I tell him no but I have never figured out why he loves toes so much. It doesn't matter if the person is standing or sitting down he finds a way to get to their toes. If they have shoes on then he will lick the toes of the shoe.


Mylo has a foot fetish too! He always licks my feet. If I have socks on he will pull at them until they come off. If I've been wearing shoes he'll lick the insides. He even licked the toes of a random little girl in the street because she was wearing sandals! 

He also has a habit of scratching at the crotch of both me and my OH. He has tried to hump my brother in law and my OH's brother's bare legs repeatedly despite being told no. And he has been know to put his head between my boobs and my sister's, even though she had a high cut top on! Oh and sometimes before bed he'll hump his duck really really loudly! He's such a boy!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I was taking Midgie for a walk around the park as I do often after I drop the kids off at school. The park is right next to a campground. A lady had finished using the park restroom & was making her way back to her camper which crossed the path we were walking. I knew Midgie didn't see her from the tall bushes & was afraid Midgie might get startled when the lady appeared from behind the bushes, so I held the leash tight & greeted the lady. Very friendly, pleasant lady kept walking & asked if she bite. I said "no" & as the words left my mouth, Midgie charged at the back of her legs barking & snapping, not wanting to bite, but intimidate her. I was horrified & laughing under my breath at the same time. Not that it was funny that Midgie was out of control, but it was so unexpected that she'd do that. The poor lady, still wearing her night gown was kind of skipping, jumping up in the air to keep Midgie from biting her. To be honest, I didn't think the lady could move that fast. I felt horrible. I couldn't believe I felt horrified about what just happened & laughing inside at the same time seeing this lady jumping for her life. Midgie never does that, but for some reason, this particular day, she did!!


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Twinkie is... oh she's just super special. First off, she is part of the foot fetish club... Second, she is a FARTER... And they STINK... and third- she really likes boogers. She will be licking your face and BAM she shoves her tongue so far up your nose she probably licked your brain. If she sees you blowing your nose she will stare at you like "dude what are you doing? i'll do that for you!"... SO I have a booger eating farter who likes feet, but I love her anyway.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Ha! tool sticks his tongue right up your nostrils too! As we speak he's humping his toy duck. He likes to drag it right into the middle if the room so everyone has a really good view, usually when we have visitors. My daughter said last time she was round, "Why is the dog having sex with his duck?" 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

And that should have said Rolo not tool! Damn predictive text changes everything!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Where do I start ! LOL she rips wallpaper off the wall , try's to eat paint off the wall , screams terrified at the hamsters , has MASSIVE tantrums on walks involving her rolling over kicking her legs and making screaming noises like someone's gonna kill her ! Lol x


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank god Rolo doesn't do that! Lol. (Well not yet anyway!)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Sometimes Gemma holds in her poop while we are walking but you can visually see that she has to go. That's especially attractive when we are downtown in front of tons of people and she is walking with her tail sky high and there's a little turd trying to pop out of her bum, LOL.


Haha this made me laugh, I can't imagine such a cute little thing like Gemma doing that, it sounds hilarious!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

blacktrack208 said:


> Twinkie is... oh she's just super special. First off, she is part of the foot fetish club... Second, she is a FARTER... And they STINK... and third- she really likes boogers. She will be licking your face and BAM she shoves her tongue so far up your nose she probably licked your brain. If she sees you blowing your nose she will stare at you like "dude what are you doing? i'll do that for you!"... SO I have a booger eating farter who likes feet, but I love her anyway.


Haha, so ladylike! I have to admit that Max has a fetish for licking up noses too, he loves it, I however hate it! It really does feel like he's trying to get to your brain! 

Another habit Max has is letting out a massive chi sneeze when we're making food that he likes the smell of. Sometimes his face nearly hits the floor he sneezes that hard!


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Mylo has a foot fetish too! He always licks my feet. If I have socks on he will pull at them until they come off. If I've been wearing shoes he'll lick the insides. He even licked the toes of a random little girl in the street because she was wearing sandals!
> 
> He also has a habit of scratching at the crotch of both me and my OH. He has tried to hump my brother in law and my OH's brother's bare legs repeatedly despite being told no. And he has been know to put his head between my boobs and my sister's, even though she had a high cut top on! Oh and sometimes before bed he'll hump his duck really really loudly! He's such a boy!


My Romeo is a foot licker with and it's gross! He too will will pull my socks off to get to my feet! Bleugh! And when he was really young he had a fetish for big boobs just wanting to lay between them!!! I'm only small - but some of my friends' boobs he loved! Embarassing!!!!!  Thank goodness he's grown out of that now!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hahaha these are all so funny! The other day I was over at my parent's and their real estate agent stopped by, and I have to say that he's a fairly good looking guy and I was in my pyjamas! Horrifying. Anyway, he commented on how cute Odie was, and she came waltzing into the living room and started humping the cat. Such a lady.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

KrystalLeigh - Ha ha - that made me laugh out loud and snort out my hot chocolate!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Ha! tool sticks his tongue right up your nostrils too! As we speak he's humping his toy duck. He likes to drag it right into the middle if the room so everyone has a really good view, usually when we have visitors. My daughter said last time she was round, "Why is the dog having sex with his duck?"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Mylo humps his duck too! It's so funny that it changed it to 'tool' ...I thought that was a harsh name for a dog!


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Stella likes boobs. She'll just sit there and rub her face against them. 

It's especially awkward whenever we have company and she starts doing it to them.


----------



## ladycakes (Sep 13, 2012)

Barking. OMG with the barking! Thank goodness we are going to obedience class starting this week.


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

hahahaha thats so funny i love them all hahahaha
Omg Clio is most definitely a boob licker she digs her face right in and licks licks licks 
The other day I was standing in my boyfriends nannys house 
it was like a small party his parents and grandparents and uncles and aunties were all there 
having a chat about how good clio is how shes like a lil baby 

when of course she wakes up looks around and digs her face in and starts licking like mad well everyone burst out laughhing
I had to hand her to my boyfriend cause she was undetermined 
At least she doesnt try to bite any of them tho

Every single time I go to a petshop someone always comes over going awwww
shes sssoooooo cute 
well within seconds she tries to leap out of my arms to kill them barking and growling like shes possessed lol
I have tried putting her on the ground but nothing works once she sees a stranger in a petshop or another dog she freaks and even when the person leaves she continues barking like crazy its so embarrassing 

I love her tho xxxxxxx hahahaha


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

My Luna likes to lick toes. She will even get mad when I try move my feet.. Thank goodness she hasn't try to lick strangers toes when we go out. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja- shreds my underwear into pieces especially the crotch no matter where they're hidden he finds them! He wil rip them out the side of a laundry basket luckily I have a walk in closet now so I keep the bin in there with the door closed he rips only the new and favourite ones of mine and I buy all the expensive ones from VS lol 

Baby-Love - extreme barking since we've moved we have 23 foot ceilings and no rugs at all so it echoes!!! It's so loud I can hear it outside when the windows are closed. 

Also excited peeing! We cannot touch or talk to her if A) she has just woken up B) we have just come home C) she hasn't been outside for a couple hours she squats and pees she just can't hold it!! 

Both of them screaming in the car they howl the entire time and they've been in the car their entire lives and get super excited about goin in it I have to turn the radio up all the way just to keep my sanity!

Prada and Beau they're pretty much angels lol prada has a huge high pitch bark which stings your ears, beau he shoots pee across the room when he sees me an when I leave he cries for 2 entire hours each time


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

chichi_lady said:


> My Romeo is a foot licker with and it's gross! He too will will pull my socks off to get to my feet! Bleugh! And when he was really young he had a fetish for big boobs just wanting to lay between them!!! I'm only small - but some of my friends' boobs he loved! Embarassing!!!!!  Thank goodness he's grown out of that now!



Twinkie likes boobs too! hhahah this is so funny


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

blacktrack208 said:


> Twinkie likes boobs too! hhahah this is so funny


Jaxx is a boob dog too! When he wants something and I am not paying attention to him he will jump up on the couch stand up with his paws on my boobs and tramp back and forth really fast from one paw to the other. He could pound on my leg or any other part he can reach but he always pounds on my boobs.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Sometimes Gemma holds in her poop while we are walking but you can visually see that she has to go. That's especially attractive when we are downtown in front of tons of people and she is walking with her tail sky high and there's a little turd trying to pop out of her bum, LOL. Sometimes she also decides to poop right in the middle of the street or the sidewalk where cars are trying to drive or people are walking so everyone has to stop or go around her. Then I have to bend over and pick it up in front of everyone. Very nice.


Now that made me laugh!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady can bark at the dog next dog with her back arched, tail high and pooping away! How can you bark and poop at once?


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Lady can bark at the dog next dog with her back arched, tail high and pooping away! How can you bark and poop at once?


omg lady is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Twinkie started doing the boob thing at the vet's office today... Yeah, we need to break that habit pronto


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Mo kicks guests, he backs up against them and kicks like he is covering poo haha.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

My chis do 2 cute things everyday.
They try to lay on the wall when thats the only place the sun hits then they give up and kinda fight for the 7inches of sun on the floor.
Also when is time to eat and they see the bowls comming towards them they start to eat air  they stick their tongues in and out like crazy, maybe every dog does this but is the cutest thing, they do it 3times a day every day.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Simcha is obviously very spoiled. He has the whole house to himself, and as the square of sunlight playing thru the skylight moves around, he adjusts to be in its area. He may around half a dozen times during his late morning nap period.

http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj603/jelliotlevy/d3fffdaa.jpg


----------

